# HF / LF jumper question



## n8thegr8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I acquired an old pair of B&W DM-600 bookshelf speakers (made in the mid 90's) and this is the first time I've encountered a pair of HF / LF connections (I am no audiophile). After a little researching I found out that most of the time these connections are jumpered with metal plates. My speakers are not jumpered, so I was wondering if should create a jumper myself? Would I be able to purchase plates that would fit (assuming the connections are of a standard orientation), or should i wire the jumpers myself and then use a banana plug on the end? 

Just thought I would check on this!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes. you can jumper them with some speaker wire, then use banana plugs to connect them to your amp. Welcome. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know it they fit, but there are these:

Item #1
Item #2
Item #3


The top two jumpers can be bought at Madisound as well.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You can likely still get them from B&W, but I would just use some heavy gauge copper wire, like some 12awg electrical wire, cut and bend to fit.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Jun 6, 2008)

excellent, thank you!


----------

